# Sounds of La Llorona



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

They're copying Knott's! Just last year Knott's brought a new maze to Haunt called "Dia de los Muertos (Day of the Dead)" and La Llorona is one of the main parts of the maze... Oh, well.

Sorry, I just had to express my frustration.


----------



## socal22 (Sep 5, 2010)

I was actually very disappointed with "Dia De Los Muertos" last year. I felt they didn't give it their all in expressing exactly what the theme of that maze was. 

...I'm looking forward to Virus Z this year though!!!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I really enjoyed the jungle and graveyard scenes. For a 3D maze, I thought it was pretty cool. 

I'm really looking forward to Sleepy Hollow Mountain. The log ride during Haunt always manages to scare the poo out of me.


----------



## socal22 (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes!!! Sleepy Hollow Mountain! 

Two more weeks to go!! I'll be there opening night!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Haha I'll be working opening night.... swing by Lockdown! I'm a burned-face inmate.


----------



## socal22 (Sep 5, 2010)

WOW! AWESOME! YAY! Now I can say I know a monster at Haunt! haha

I've always wanted to be a monster,but figured they always used experienced or returning employees for that.

Thats totally awesome though! What's your name, repo man?


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

My name's Austin. 

And, you don't have to be experienced or anything. Next year, just go to the Open Hire date! It's usually in early August. Just be prepared for a lot of waiting and a ton of paperwork...


----------



## socal22 (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice to meet ya, Austin! I'm Andrew

And I'll definitely do that next season! See ya next Friday!


----------

